# jpg on kindle



## asteroid

is there a free app that allows me to read jpg on kindle without paying amazon to send them to my kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92

You have a book file that is in the jpg format?


----------



## asteroid

yes, i've got some scans of drawing, comics that i don't want to take around because they are too rare and i don't want to damage them. i've got some book scans from my uni books, so i can study a chapter without taking all the book with me. they are REALLY big...

that's why i'm asking, because i use scan from my uni books really a lot, it's easier to take around only 30 pages instead of all the damn book... actually that was the main reason tthat made me buy kindle...


----------



## pidgeon92

I think you will be better off scanning your documents as PDFs vs. jpgs. Assuming you have a K2 or K3; both can now read PDFs.


----------



## asteroid

yeah i've got k3 but, as far as i know, acrobat is not free... i need a free program.


----------



## cbb77

You can definitely view jpg on the K3. It will just think they are pictures, which in fact they are. You simply need to create folder to add the images in and then add the collection to your kindle. Here are the instructions to do it. http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2010/08/29/kindle-3-shortcuts-hot-keys-and-hidden-features/


----------



## asteroid

that's cool. even if i'm experiencing some problems with some big scans. on some pages (most of them) it just stuck there loading, or iu've got a blank page and if i try to fit it to the screen it starts loading and that's it... maybe they are too big, or the resolution is too high... can you tell me the recommended DPI and weight (in Kb) of a typical image so i can read it easy and without too much delay? i'm not so expert in configurations, i'm starting now...


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

you can put the jpgs in a google doc an then export the comic as a pdf


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

An optimized size is 450 wide by 550 high. That is what I recall from the Amazon publisher guidelines for making books for kindle.


----------



## JTBIGTOAD

I vote for using PDF!

The kindle system is very PDF friendly especially the DX

You can enlarge the image to view details. JPEGS don't do that!

Try getting one of those cheap-o pdf converters that are on e-bay for like $5.00

you can "Print" just about anything into a pdf file you print to a pdf printer and the 'pages' of print are pages in the pdf file.

you may have to get them converted via the [email protected] route, but that isn't so bad.

it used to be that you could just drag and drop the pdf into the kindle via the usb cable, but lately that produces an error. 

I don't know if that is because the kindle has changed (probably) or that my pdf creator (which has been upgraded to a fancy one) isn't directly compatible with the kindle (that is possible)

John


----------



## shalym

JTBIGTOAD said:


> I vote for using PDF!
> 
> The kindle system is very PDF friendly especially the DX
> 
> You can enlarge the image to view details. JPEGS don't do that!
> 
> *Try getting one of those cheap-o pdf converters that are on e-bay for like $5.00*
> 
> you can "Print" just about anything into a pdf file you print to a pdf printer and the 'pages' of print are pages in the pdf file.
> 
> you may have to get them converted via the [email protected] route, but that isn't so bad.
> 
> it used to be that you could just drag and drop the pdf into the kindle via the usb cable, but lately that produces an error.
> 
> I don't know if that is because the kindle has changed (probably) or that my pdf creator (which has been upgraded to a fancy one) isn't directly compatible with the kindle (that is possible)
> 
> John


No reason to pay anything for a PDF converter--I use PrimoPDF--Been using it for years. http://www.primopdf.com/index.aspx

Shari


----------



## oxymoron

You can always download the image viewer program IrfanView and then open the jpg with irfanview and then save the image as a PDF.

Otherwise if you have K2 or K3 you can create an image directory on the kindle:
1. Connect your Kindle to your computer with the USB cable.
2. Create a new folder among the other folders in the root directory and name it _Pictures_.
3. Inside the _Pictures _folder, create another folder _Images _ and add your jpg's to that folder. (You can create multiple image folders if you want)
4. Unplug and type alt +z at the homescreen and presto, click the Image folder to view the pictures.
Viewer keys...

•	q = zoom in
•	w = zoom out
•	e = reset zoom
•	c = actual size
•	f = full-screen
•	r = rotate
•	page forward and back = cycle through images


----------



## Krimson

Sorry if I am bringing up a dead subject. But in case anyone else is wondering how to go about this, I would recommend Mangle. Its made for putting manga on a Kindle, but eManga are usually folders of .jpg or .png files. So it does exactly what the OP is asking for, puts a series of image files on the Kindle in a way to make it viewable.


----------



## Weyland

oxymoron said:


> ...
> 2. Create a new folder among the other folders in the root directory and name it _Pictures_.
> ...


Thank you, Oxymoron. Works like a charm. The image handling is not perfect (temporary truncation sometimes) but it's good enough for now. I much prefer managing the Kindle-3 via drag'n'drop than any other method. In fact I wish it would behave like any other Linux/Windoze peripheral, and let me use any file structure I care to create. Is something like that possible yet?

The BIG question now is: *Where did you get that information from?*

Please?


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Indle

On http://www.tomykindle.com/photo you can do it, they even resize the picture for you. Just enter your @free.kindle.com address.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

ehmm... just so I don't make another threat, but I got mine to show "actual size" because I was fiddling around with it. only now it won't go back to a smaller size... it is kind of really annoying to read manga's this way... help?


----------



## crich70

You can also import images into an epub using Sigil and then turn the epub into a kindle friendly ebook by converting it in Calibre. Both programs are free.


----------

